# Adorable Hedgehog Video



## HedgyLove (Nov 4, 2015)

This is a video I found while scrolling through the net.
I thought hedgehog central would enjoy it as much as I did.

Tiny Birthday for a Tiny Hedgehog


----------



## Hawthorne2145 (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh my goodness, so cute!


----------

